# 3d 4d ultrasound scanning swansea wales



## loopybumpy (Jul 7, 2008)

'ello, me again   yes I had a dating scan and a 3d 4d scan at the ultrasound clinic in oaktree parc clinic in swansea. it was fantastic and everyone was so nice, so different to a hospital. they make you feel special. last time round i had to travel to cardiff but oaktree is so close. their number is 01792 817766. tell them trevor sent you !!!


----------

